# eheim G90



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so I have this G90, I got it in june brand new.

last week-end I cleaned it, the tubing, everything, impeller.... all cleaned.

then attached everything back and it worked fine. now for some reason the return water is not as strong as before I've lost like maybe 50% power and I have no idea why... everything seems to be just fine.

problem is it worked for few hours and next day when I looked it had 50% less power when returning the water...

ideas?
thank you.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

got a bubble in there?

Primed properly? Try turning it upside down to burp it.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

J-P said:


> got a bubble in there?
> 
> Primed properly? Try turning it upside down to burp it.


yeah I think I'll try that... no bubbles as far as I can tell but I'll try anyway... I will also change the white filter and then maybe put some Vaseline on the seals but I doubt the seal is the issue here.

the thing is that it worked fine for hours and lost power only next day almost at half power now.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Strange... I bought my G90 about a month or two ago and have the same problem. I took out the white filter pad and cleaned the blue pad. It's better but still not what it was a month ago...


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

a client of mine has an Ehime and it is a PITA to prime sometimes.

I turned it upside down, and it worked. I sucked on the hose and it worked. I filled it to capacity THEN put the top unit back on and it worked. 

Following the instructions ... didn't work :/


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed about the priming... I had to fill all the lines with water. It wouldn't prime using their "easy prime button" until I did that. I came very close to returning the filter.


----------

